# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n käytettyjen bussien hankinta 2013

## kuukanko

TKL:llä on ulkona tarjouspyyntö kolmen käytetyn low entry -kaupunkilinja-auton hankkimiseksi: 
http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2013-017313/

Joitakin poimintoja tarjouspyynnöstä:
autot pitää olla noudettavissa välittömästi kun hankintapäätöksen valitusaika on umpeutunutvanhin sallittu vuosimalli autoille on 2006 ja päästötason on oltava vähintään Euro 5voivat olla 2- tai 3-akselisiaovet oltava joko 1+2+1 tai 1+2+2 tai 2+2+1 tai 2+2+2TKL noutaa bussit veloituksetta Suomesta tai Ruotsista
Suomesta sopivia autoja löytyy ainakin Nobinalta (Jokeri-telit) ja WL:n jäämistöstä. Autojen haku ilmaiseksi Ruotsista voi tuoda tarjoajia sieltäkin.

----------


## Zambo

WL:n jäämistöstä yksi Ikarus löysi jo tiensä Tampereelle, seuraako Citelikset perässä?

----------


## Nak

> WL:n jäämistöstä yksi Ikarus löysi jo tiensä Tampereelle, seuraako Citelikset perässä?


Ehkä ei Citelikset, onhan Tampereella tutumpia (tosin ei Tkl:lle) Crossareitakin vielä joutilaana  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

Edustaako tämäkin sitä jo tutuksi tullutta tarjouspyyntötyyliä, jossa ostaja jo ennen pyynnön julkaisua päättää, mitä ja mistä hankitaan?  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Tänään näytti  uivan TKL:n tontille 3kpl 2-akselsisia Volvo B7R LE / 8500 Vässtrafikin teksteillä ja vaaleansinisillä väreillä  :Eek:

----------


## kuukanko

Varmaankin ex. Göteborgs Spårvägar 41 - 43, mitkä killerpop näki aamulla Turussa matkalla Tampereen suuntaan.

GS 43 Svensk Busshistoriassa

----------


## killerpop

> Varmaankin ex. Göteborgs Spårvägar 41 - 43, mitkä killerpop näki aamulla Turussa matkalla Tampereen suuntaan.
> 
> GS 43 Svensk Busshistoriassa


Jep, Jalon tallin kohdalla kameran kennolle tallettui GS:t #41, #42, #43 siirtokilvissä aamulla klo 07:20

----------


## kiitokurre

Tampereen volvolla http://i.imgur.com/tMy28SDh.jpg

----------


## killerpop

#41 |  #42 |  #43

Autojen lyhkäisyys ei ole näköharhaa, ne ovat vain 12 metrisiä.

----------


## Eppu

> Autojen lyhkäisyys ei ole näköharhaa, ne ovat vain 12 metrisiä.


Ja siksipä noista saa passelit ja ketterät vakikamppeet esimerkiksi linjoille 3 ja 10. Ja kaipa tuommoinen riittäis myös vitoslinjallekin...

----------


## bussifriikki

Milloin autojen on tarkoitus tulla liikenteeseen?

----------

